# Allen Wrench Lathe Storage



## twooldvolvos (Dec 26, 2020)

Today I finished an Allen wrench holder for the front of my South Bend 10K.  I found myself fumbling around with Allen wrenches all over my chip tray and decided it was time to make some order out of chaos.  For the observant reader, note that I tried to keep the spacing between wrenches consistent even though the diameters of the wrenches vary.   Also, I put a spacer under the top of the wrenches to make them easier to get out.


----------



## lis2323 (Dec 26, 2020)

Very nice job!!!

I think you meant to say "For the UNobservant reader ........." though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 26, 2020)

Good design


----------

